# Tuna/Salmon - Daily?



## Riptide (Feb 9, 2005)

I keep hearing about how loaded with mercury this stuff is yet I know some bodybuilders eat tuna on a daily basis.  Is that really healthy or should one consider substituting chicken or turkey instead?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

You were listening to howard stern this morning... weren't you?


----------



## Kimber (Feb 9, 2005)

I read a study about that a couple days ago and it concluded no statistical correlation between mercury levels in fish and the hair strand test (I can probably find it again if I have to but it was on a pubmed search of tuna and mercury)--so, nope not worried.  I eat 2 or 3 cans of tuna a day and I've had a hair strand test done twice in the last 12 months and only a small change in the level of mercury.


----------



## XcelKrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I think you can find tuna in health food stores thats retreived from cleaner ice water sources.  Its supposed to be tested for mercury and other metals.  Same thing goes for fish oil.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 9, 2005)

If you listen to the health portion of the nightly news 5 nights a week, most likely you will get 7 different contradictory stories on the same product or food. Coming from a Puerto Rican heritage where we eat a lot of fish, especially Salmon, we don't worry about that sort of thing. In life there are a few given health rules towards drugs, alcohol, smoking and diet. As far as eating too much of something that is healthy, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 9, 2005)

I was just about to pose the same question. One of my friends asked me if I was concerned about my mercury level since I eat a can of tuna a day. Got me worrried....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 9, 2005)

... OH... MY...GOSH... YOUR ABS MAKE ME WANT TO CRY!!!!! W00t TO YOU MY FRIEND!!!

YOUR ABS ROCK MY SOCKS!!! MAD PROPS


----------



## Riptide (Feb 9, 2005)

Well not that the FDA is the be all / end all source of information but they were the ones that issued a warning about it if I remember correctly.  The risks are supposed to be worse with childeren.  I just wondered if anyone else had heard much about it.  I'll probably keep eating it for now though.  If I become retarded I'll let you all know.


----------



## sabre81 (Feb 11, 2005)

i dont eat tuna anymore because the possibility of murcury affecting my health.  i never really liked it anyway.  i hate all seafood,    It can be replaced, so no big deal.


----------



## roeroe (Mar 4, 2005)

*how do you feel about "cheat" days?*

Curious to know how many other designate a day to eat what ever they want.  If so how long have you been doing it? and is it sucessful?  Currently a new member on board.
Rochelle


----------

